# Repairing Marble Clocks



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

hunt of antique shops i came across a rather stunning visible ecapment marble clock, it has however a corner of the marble missing and was priced at around a quarter of a working one. Is this repairable as I really took a fancy to it ? The damage is to the top left corner


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Looks more like slate than marble from the pictures, I'm sure you could have a replacement piece made, but not sure it would be economically viable.

Perhaps for a cheap fix, black Milliput? You could mix a piece, let it dry and see how close a match it comes before attempting the 'actual' fix.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, it's a nice friendly place

If you google 'repairing marble' there's loads of info' out there

there are kits available - even on flea bay - 'cos of the popularity of marble worktops and fireplace surrounds

They are mostly resin based and I think the challenge for your repair would be getting the right colour match and creating a 'mould' to hold the resin in place while it sets

Chris


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

a6cjn said:


> Welcome to the forum, it's a nice friendly place
> 
> If you google 'repairing marble' there's loads of info' out there
> 
> ...


...and looking at the picture, that shouldn't be too hard. It's a clean, straight surface. Nice looking clock too!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought it today the reason that the clock was for restoration was because a pin had fallen out of the escapment i figured at Â£48 its worth the gamble to see if i can repair it


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the timepiece puzzle section!! You may be able to remove the top, and turn it over so the chip is at the back, thus the repair will be less noticeable?. Then polish the whole case. The movement looks like an American Ansonia. Tran Duy Ly published a paper called Ansonia Clocks and Watches, revised in 1998. Good luck with the restoration

Mike


----------

